# Ruger Gold Label SxS Pointers



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

20Nov05

The weather finally cooperated here in the Black Hills, and I had the day off. It was about 65 and some breeze. For some reason I just decided to go shooting. Hadn't been to the Victoria Lake Road shooting area in a while so I went there.

I took my Ruger Gold Label SxS Model KSXSS 12ga Shotgun and the trusty S&W 617 .22cal revolver.

Once I got to the Shooting Area I set up the, Clay Master clay bird thrower. Again I used Winchester Super X lead Shot Game Loads 12ga 2-3/4", 1oz, 6 shot, muzzle vel. 1290fps (Silver box) bought at K-Mart for my practice.

Since I was alone, I got to practice and concentrate on pointing the RGL SxS. Just to make sure I was pointing correctly, after some missed clay birds, I shot some of the bigger left over clay bird pieces on the ground, close and far.

I think I figured out what works best for hitting targets. I just looked down the barrel rib by bringing my cheek down a little bit more against the stock and held the bead right on the clay bird. I just started hitting every launched clay bird.

Left hand position on the barrel or a little bit of the splinter forearm, didn't matter much. Just keep the barrel rib level, bead on target, and it guaranteed a dusted clay bird.

The Ruger Gold Label SxS Model KSXSS 12ga Shotgun worked flawlessly as intended; handling is fast and natural, recoil descent for being 6-1/2 pounds, screw-in chokes intact, trigger crisp, safety/barrel select great, spent shells ejected with authority, unfired shells just lift up, break open lever actuated on each reload, lockup tight/opening action easy, no cracked stock, or forearm rattles. RGL works pretty good for not being cleaned in awhile.

Afterwards I spent some time shooting clay bird fragments with the Smith and Wesson Model 617 .22.

It was a fun afternoon with no one around. Thanks for reading another Field Test.


----------

